# Mega Ray



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Nov 8, 2007)

Just wondering what fittings people have used for the mega ray bulbs?


----------



## smyth (Nov 15, 2007)

i have used the screw fittings for mine


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Nov 8, 2007)

Can anyone advise on a ceramic fittinng for the mega ray bulbs? I don't need a reflector as this reflects the light down into an area whereas the whole point of the mega ray is that the UVB rays reach the whole of the viv.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> I don't need a reflector as this reflects the light


The bulb itself _is_ a reflector, and a far more effective one than most shade reflectors, also Mega Rays are _narrow_ floods not true floods, so they won't actually radiate over the whole of the viv, the light will be concentrated just like a spotlamp, but over a slightly bigger area.

But whether you have a flood, spot, or narrow flood lamp the shade reflector will make no difference to the beam pattern, what it does do is to protect the expensive lamp from accidental damage, and you from burning yourself on it!

I use the T-Rex Dome myself, but you can buy a cheaper alternative from poultry suppliers, they use them for holding infra-red ceramic heat bulbs.


----------



## rachelsreptiles (Dec 21, 2007)

i agree the t-rex one is good that is the one that fits quite snugly around the bulb. i actually us a poultry brooder and a t-rex ceramic fitting

Rachel


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Have you actually got any Megarays in stock Rachel? There's two or three people on the Terrapin Tank forum who need them right now.


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Nov 8, 2007)

cheers guys, obviously going down the MVB route is more expensive but definitely worth it, just want to make sure I do it properly.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> obviously going down the MVB route is more expensive


But is it?

Just do the maths, a MegaRay costs £40 and can last 2 years, a 10% compact costs around £20 and lasts 6 months, a 10% tube is a bit cheaper, lasts 6 months, and also requires the purchase of a ballast.


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Nov 8, 2007)

Graham said:


> But is it?
> 
> Just do the maths, a MegaRay costs £40 and can last 2 years, a 10% compact costs around £20 and lasts 6 months, a 10% tube is a bit cheaper, lasts 6 months, and also requires the purchase of a ballast.


initially


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get a mega-ray from? I'm having trouble finding any online. Also what type of fittings do i need? I have a screw in fitting already but it isn't suitable for a ceramic bulb so i assume it won't be suitable for a mega ray.

Also how far from the basking site should it be?

Molly


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Nov 8, 2007)

contact rachelsreptiles (above)


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You definitely need a ceramic holder as they get hot, plastic will melt, and of course the leads need to be heat resistant too. It's best to buy one of the proper holders, the T-Rex Dome one is excellent or you can get ones intended for poultry use which are cheaper.

Distance from the basking spot is determined by temperature, so get your thermometer out and move the lamp until the temp is correct, you can't use a stat on these bulbs.

I've just been told that The Reptile Room have MegaRays in stock, they're not listed on the website though so you need to contact them.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

pete blake of the reptile zone in bristol is the u.k distributer for mega ray so if you need any info he is the best man to speak to on 01179693013


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> no1 is allowed to sell them for £40


How come Rachel's Reptiles and Southwest Exotics both sell them for around £40 then?



> i sell them for £59.99.


Kimbos sell the T-Rex one for £49.50, it's the exact same bulb as the MegaRay but in T-Rex packaging, or they sell it in MegaRay packaging for an extra 50p!


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

they dont sell them for £40 anymore.
its not the same as the t rex bulb


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> its not the same as the t rex bulb


According to the UV Guide UK it is...



> ...the T-Rex Active UV Heat Flood and the ReptileUV.com MegaRay.
> These are actually the same lamp, sold in different packaging. The ReptileUV
> lamp is usually cheaper because it is sold by the designer's own small
> company, in plain brown boxes. The TRex lamps usually retail for about £65.
> ...


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

There used to be several distributors up until last week when the Reptile Zone became the sole UK distributor, so from now all UK trade and retail will go through Reptile zone - phone 0117 9693013 for further details.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I can verify that Kimbos reptiles are supplied with mega ray bulbs by us.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

So why the sudden £10 price hike Angi?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I think you will find that people were selling them privately from their own homes, with no overheads such as shop rent, staff wages etc to pay for. Now they are sold through businesses which need to make a profit.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Does that include Southwest Exotics?

And what exactly is the problem with a little competition anyway?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

No problem at all Graham, the shops decide their own prices, we simply distribute them.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> we simply distribute them


Presumably only to retailers who sell them for your recommended minimum price though?

Would you supply them to me if I was prepared to sell them for less than £50?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Graham said:


> According to the UV Guide UK it is.
> 
> 
> ...the T-Rex Active UV Heat Flood and the ReptileUV.com MegaRay.
> ...


where did you get that quote from mate? can i have a direct link please?
as when i read the uvguides test on mvbs the t-rex and mega ray had very different test results [ie mega ray being the better, t-rex being crap]


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

not being funny, but ive used mega rays since before fixx or anyone else here sold them, infact, i think i came acorss them and had them in my vivs before anyone else here [went directly through Bob]
Now...the popularity of these bulbs in recent times....has soemthing to do with a combined effort of fixx...the uvguide website for putting the stats out there that do allow ppl to see megarays are superior.......and us lot shouting abotu how good they are and recomending them via this forum...of that I am certain.
[how many times ha sa link to uvguide website itself been passed around and linked from this forum? a blummin lot]

One thing I dont like is backstabbing...
another is price hiking.

Ill make one thing simple... a phone number... isnt going to get my order.. niether private or a wholesale order when our shop is up and running...
so does this reptil zone in bristol have a site or not?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> where did you get that quote from mate?


That's a quote from a personal email to me 2 days ago, from Frances Baines of the UV Guide UK.

However if you read carefully you'll find statements to this effect on the UV Guide UK website too.

I have a T-Rex myself and have compared it to a friend's MegaRay, I can assure you it's the same bulb.


----------



## kimbosreptileworld (Jan 18, 2008)

Bringing in small quantities of lamps often slips through customs - now they are coming over in large quantities there duties and VAT to pay. Pete Blake is the Sole UK distributor for this product now, we stock the full range from reptile zone and can be seen on our website !

This is a good move for both Mega Ray and the customer to have a UK base for the product, it also helps i developing the product - some of you will know that they mega ray actually flickers and switches off during the first week or so of its life, this is due to a problem of not enough wattage going through the bulb, changes are being made to the design and this will not occur when the new bulbs reach us. This is something they do not suffer with in the US, and its issues like this that can be fed back to Pete and his team to relay back to reptile UV!

Mega Ray had a situation in the UK where by you had argueably the best lamp in the world sold at the cheapest price - although yes my prices has gone up i am making no more money than i was selling at £40.00 by the time all of the charges are bunged on - less infact my accountant suprised me with rather a large tax bill :mf_dribble:, and as with everything else business overheads are on the increase too !!

As for the difference between T-rex and Mega Ray - Bob has very exacting standards and each bulb is tested at the factory before shipping - if it falls outside a very small tolerance that bulb does not live its life as a mega ray !!


Darren


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> One thing I dont like is backstabbing...
> another is price hiking.


Neither do I, I'm in business myself and I definitely don't like price fixing or other anti-competitive business practices, it's not good for the customer and it's not good for business in general. 

There's a simple answer to this, the T-Rex is the same bulb as the MegaRay and it's available at the same price. If you object to this price fix then vote with your wallet, don't buy MegaRays, *buy T-Rex instead!*

I've been recommending MegaRays to everyone who has asked me for advice for many months now, I will no longer do this and will recommend T-Rex bulbs instead.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Graham said:


> That's a quote from a personal email to me 2 days ago, from Frances Baines of the UV Guide UK.
> 
> However if you read carefully you'll find statements to this effect on the UV Guide UK website too.
> 
> I have a T-Rex myself and have compared it to a friend's MegaRay, I can assure you it's the same bulb.


must be a newer t-rex lamp then.
the t-rex lamp in the original article was described and tested very very differently, it was narrow flood for one..and ranging only over like 3-4 inches either side of the bulb but down in a straight line for about 6 foot [obviously seriously reduced output] whereas the megaray is like a 30 inch dome.

assuming it is a newer t-rex bulb then fair enough, i can undeerstand the extreme likelhood of bobs company selling or manufacturing for t-rex.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> must be a newer t-rex lamp then.


If you read the UV Guide article thoroughly you'll see there was indeed an older T-Rex bulb, and performance figures were significantly different to the MegaRay.

The T-Rex bulbs on the market now are a new design though, and are in fact MegaRays in T-Rex branded packaging. As I said it's right there in the UV Guide article, and in that personal email I received.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

mate, I have read it thouroughly, infact the test was of a newer bulb [at the time] and they made refernce to an improvement over the old one.

still totaly differrent to the mega rays as i said in my last post.
as i also said, i do believe it entirely possible for t-rex to be supplied megarays for thier own purpose right up the chain.
However, liek i said unless the artticle has been edited or updated since i last looked... theres no mention of it on the article.

that said, when i get home ill re-read it and look for this editing.

its the t-rex active uv heat? we ar etalking about?
if you can get a direct link to the page where it shows the similarities that would make it quicker for me.


----------



## kimbosreptileworld (Jan 18, 2008)

Graham said:


> Neither do I, I'm in business myself and I definitely don't like price fixing or other anti-competitive business practices, it's not good for the customer and it's not good for business in general. quote]
> 
> Dangerous words Graham - i sell my lamps based on a workable profit margin taking into account many factors, the problem arises when you have Joes Blogs buying at wholesale rates, avoiding paying for :
> 
> ...


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

will the usual mark up still aplly for those buying trade?

just wondering as we plan to open a shop and plan to stock megarays..this was before fixx had them so then i thought oh ok...
42 quid... is cheap..it must be said...
other brands are 50-65 if you go on a double up, most shops obviously seem to be 15-20% below that but then its also the same percentage you get off wholesale for larger orders so not an issue.

anyway, what i mean is i was willing to believe that the chances are FIXX selling wholesale..wouldnt be much less...and prolly would not allow for the usual mark up...
but i didnt care...as imo its the best bulb and gettin people to use it in larger vivs is more important than the profit margin on that one item.

just like solar metres, wanted to sell them as cheap as i could just cos i think ppl need to have them.

anyway, my lift is here so gota cut it short...
will the trade price for mega rays be allowing for usual mark up?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh and is there going to be a min retail price? is that set or is it still up to the retailer?


----------



## Neil_B (Jan 28, 2008)

kimbosreptileworld said:


> i sell my lamps based on a workable profit margin taking into account many factors, the problem arises when you have Joes Blogs buying at wholesale rates, avoiding paying for :
> 
> Duty
> VAT
> ...


In that case, I have a very simple question for you, and expect an answer that doesn't make you sound like a question avoiding politician... Why could SouthWest Exotics sell them for £42 delivered when you say you can't?

I have a MegaRay and think they are great. I am looking to buy another one very soon, but at £50 i'm not going to bother. And Graham is right - if you look on the ReptileUV website, then you'll see they are all the same bulbs, made at the same factory in Canada!

Oh, and does anybody know if Reptile Zone are going to get their website working properly sometime soon?

Neil


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all,

Found this on web, sorta cleans up the debate whether mega-rays and t-rex bulbs are the same.

Molly

ReptileUV Mega-Ray Mercury Vapour Lamps for Reptiles - Test Report UV Guide 2006

The mercury vapour lamps made by Westron of Canada are claimed to emit UVB at levels approximating those found in sunlight (150 – 250 uW/cm²) at suitable basking distances in the vivarium. These lamps were designed for this purpose by iguana rehabilitator Robert MacCargar, who has experience with ultraviolet ‘curing lamps’ for the automotive industry (which are very resistant to decay). MacCargar distributes a range of lamps with this design through his own company, sold under the brand name *ReptileUV Mega-Ray*; the lamps are also sold under the brand name *Active UV Heat Flood* by T-Rex Products, Inc. and Get Wild Inside (Metamorph Enterprises). Details of the precise wavelengths of UVB produced by these lamps have not been previously published. This report describes the ReptileUV Mega-Ray series of Westron lamps in terms of their output at all wavelengths, decay in UVB output during use, and beam characteristics. 







*Lamps on Test. *


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

The Reptile zone website is working, we are also working on a new one, but it is not a priority at present as we are working on a number of other projects which require our attention first.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Dangerous words Graham - i sell my lamps based on a workable profit margin taking into account many factors


Dazza I have no problem with you selling them for whatever price you feel you have to to make a decent profit, my argument is not with the retailers, I'm just trying to clarify exactly who it _is_ with!

You see in an earlier post ninjaboy said... 



> no1 is _allowed_ to sell them for £40


... although I notice that the post has since been edited to remove this particular statement!

Now when he says no-one is _allowed_ to sell them for £40, that implies that someone has dictated a minimum retail price, and the only people I can think of who could do this are A) The Manufacturer, or B)The Distributor

We only have to look at the facts which are...

Until last week you could buy a MegaRay from several sources for around £40, now a new distributor has been appointed and the minimum price is £50, and the only explanation we have is to do with VAT/Duty, shop overheads, and profit margins.

What I would like to know is can a retailer choose to sell these lamps for whatever price they like, or is someone dictating a minimum retail price?

If the minimum price is being dictated by someone other than the retailer then who is it and why?

Is it really nothing more than a coincidence that the price rise happens at the same time that a new distributor is appointed, the two events are entirely unconnected?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I imagine Ryan retracted his quote as he discovered the statement was inaccurate


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

DeanThorpe you'll see the relevant passage quoted in Blueladybird's last post, an email direct to the UV Guide [email protected] should also provide confirmation.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> I imagine Ryan retracted his quote as he discovered the statement was inaccurate


So can you just clarify this once and for all, neither you nor the manufacturer are dictating a minimum retail price for the MegaRay bulbs?

The retailers are free to sell them for whatever price they like, and you will supply them to retailers regardless of the retail price they choose?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i guess i can see this from both sides...

i like a bargain as much as the next person.. but i think you will find that most, if not all, products have a "set" price.. whether to trade or retail.. and most outlets, have a "guide price" they know they can get for the item..

take exo terra vivs for instance..the 45x45x60 ones.. now i am fairly sure the shops buy them in for under £40 each.. yet they ALL sell them on again for more than £50 each.. more normally £60-80 or so in fact.. and i am sure exo terra have guidelines on what they should be sold for too.. 

its not uncommon in retail to have a "rrp" or recommended retail price.

the intention, in business, of an RRP, is to standardise prices across locations, although its normal to find that some stores will always advertise that they sell under the RRP.. whether in sales, or other promotions.

its common these days too, to find an MSRP - or a manufacterers suggested retail price, and this is normally these days, the price at which items would sell in a free market.

whereas price fixing is frowned upon, its is a very common business application to see happening what is going on with the mega rays.. 

goods being sold wholesale for X amount, which tends to be a set amount, or one that is only variable on quantity discounts.. 

these goods will then be sold at the RRP of Y, by the retailers..

its done on everything from heat mats, to vivs, to in some cases, the reptiles themselves.. the standard buy in price for a classic corn is £10-15.. the average RRP for the same is more like £40-50 depending on the retailer..

bearing in mind these lamps are only a few quid more now, and still knock spots off other lamps.. and last longer... its not that bad a thing to have to do is it? pay a little more? at least they will be in stock and available to take away once you have paid your money..

N


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I just lost a huge post, bloody intenet..i hate it.

ill keep this brief this time.

Graham... yes i see it now, although i read the article direct at uvguide rather than the re-publish on reptileuv's site.
UV Lighting for Reptiles: Mercury Vapour Lamps

just to confirm.... the info regarding westron making the bulbs of Robert MacCargers and selling them to t-rex was not on there last time i checked, its been added since...not a problem obviously but when i read that article it did not contain that info or the new spread chart showing the new trex's similarities to the megaray bulb or a pic of the bulb that clearly is the megaray.

now about reptile zone then..
The megaray is worth every penny any other MVb is...its worth 60quid.
I have no probs with bob making extra cash, now he has a uk distributor he can charge more his end.... and as long as thats the case...its all good.
he spent a lot of cash and time making these bulbs... he deserves to do well from it and hopefully go on to do much greater things in the industry.
Having personally spoken to him on the phone and had him be nothing but helpfull..I LIKE THE GUY...
I dont know reptil zone or its owners..and therefore dont feel the same about them..on a personal level that is.

When a "sole uk distributor" or similar deal is done..both parties work together and coem up with "the deal"
if it was this uk end that said
"you know, i think a retial price of £50 atleast is more suitable"
then theres reason to be a little peeved.
However...no big deal.

if there wasa nay kind of
"go to us instead of Ray and we will set a min price of xx, sell loads, we will all do well" then its even more iffy. so i hope that is not what went down.

having said all that...maybe southwestexotics did not do a great job at getting the megarays well known and in the shops?
maybe Bob needs more than what Fixx was able to provide her ein the uk...
then a distributor switch is fair enough....absolutely..maybe the one year expired?
maybe there was a bidding war? who knows...?

its business and its ok.
Assuming all the usual ethics were adhered to and nobody was back stabbed its all good in my opinion.

so... megarays gona be wholesaled out at the usual "reptile equipment" or more specifically "mvb's" mark up for retail?
if so..good good, its soemthing we do intend to stock and therefore will be the reason we do get in touch with reptile zone who we otherwise would have had no reason to.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

as for rrp...with the exception of the firework trade in our own experience the rrp is always the very most you will sell for.. more than that is frowned upon and it usually aloows you your double up [equipment and stuff]

But its only when theres soemthing very NEW or where the distributor gives you a line of credit or even dropships for you that a minimum price is put in...as to not de-value an item before its time.
this is fair enough of course and again is good business.
[for everyone]

however if the megarays have hit a certain level and now a set price was to be fixed...and that didnt allow the retailer to even have there usual margin cos the extra percentages were being grabed by the manufacturer or uk distributor...thats when its sneaky...and deserves soem level of disgust 


I think thats all where ppl here are coming from...


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i think thats the point yes dean, mega ray are a business, and if they wish their product to be out there and being bought, then ideally they need to be represented in all the uk retail outlets, rather than just a few places..

(though it has to be said, i am all for free enterprise lol, and no-one turns down a bargain)

how many shops stocked them 6 months ago, one month ago, in 6 months time, in a years time.. i guess that, and how many are actually then sold by those shops, will give mega ray some feed back about if they made the right decision or not. i guess if they are looking at being represented as a shop presence in a multiple number of retail outlets, i would expect to see a recomended price being suggested.. if nothing else, as mentioned above, so that the playing field is level to start with.

N


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

The decision to change the distributorship was made by the manufacter and was completely above board and ethical. Any recommended changes to price structuring were decided taking into acount advertising campaigns, with thought given to retailers overheads, as well as promoting the product.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

good stuff, in that case the wholesale price and retail price will be of a very similar difference to any other reptile related product, thus keeping it worthwhile for retailers to stock them without one particular business eating all the pie.

good.


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

After all that's been said when can people expect to be able to purchase the mega-ray in the shops?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i think its already available in soemm shops...

what needs to be done i guess is to get the bigish wholesalers stocking them, such as monkfield and peregrine as they are who the smaller shops seem to use who arent "in the loop" in regards to the internet, forums and generally "new" stuff.


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> i think its already available in soemm shops...
> 
> what needs to be done i guess is to get the bigish wholesalers stocking them, such as monkfield and peregrine as they are who the smaller shops seem to use who arent "in the loop" in regards to the internet, forums and generally "new" stuff.


I now it's slightly off topic but I'm worried about Fixx's stake in all this, Ray's a good guy and has helped me in the past, bought both my mega-ray's from him, one stopped working (no reason) after a month and he lent me a replacement bulb just before he went on his hols and I really hope it's not going to cost him money to replace the original bulb because of all this carry on. If he's still going to be supplying them I'd rather get them from him, it's called customer loyalty, even if he has to up his prices to £50: victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats a perfectly fair comment, like i say, i expect fixx knows about all this already... and will have every option to buy wholesale at the lowest possible price [meaning as low as any other buyer within reason] and retail them himself still.

After-all...if nothing else, he did make the effort before other people.


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> thats a perfectly fair comment, like i say, i expect fixx knows about all this already... and will have every option to buy wholesale at the lowest possible price [meaning as low as any other buyer within reason] and retail them himself still.
> 
> After-all...if nothing else, he did make the effort before other people.


Very true he did that. Like I said he's definately one of the good guys and I'd much rather purchase from trusted reliable sources, and especially when they show excellent customer services like Fixx : victory:


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm just gutted that i could've bought one of these from Rachel on Monday night for £40 but i decided to be nice and run it past my oh 1st! Now they're all sold out! 
That'll teach me!:lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Well I still don't know exactly what's happening because no-one involved appears to be willing to answer a direct question! All they're doing is dancing around the issue, and that makes me suspicious, if there's nothing to hide then why the reluctance?

As long as the identical T-Rex bulbs are available for the same price I won't be recommending MegaRays anymore, purely on principle.

I'd really like to hear Fixx's take on this when he gets back from holiday, I know from personal experience what it's like to do a load of work introducing a product, only to have the rug pulled from under me and see others making all the profit. I wonder if that's what's happened here?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

erm..watch this space?


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Nov 8, 2007)

erm am I right in guessing 'Fixx' owns/runs southwestexotics?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

well graeme, you may think what ever you want, but as far as i can read, everyone has answered your questions, there is no enforced price on retailers,but there is a recommended one, as there is with every other product you buy, if thats what you mean by a direct answer, but who you recommend is entirely up to you, as it is with all of us on all reptile products, the price structure has changed, this includes the price to me, the price to retailers and therefore the price retailers will probably sell at, It is a great product with a warrenty, all ties up with advertising which is taking place throughout the year,


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> everyone has answered your questions


Not really, not directly. There's been a lot of waffle about Vat, duty, overheads, RRP etc..., but no-one from the distributors has actually stated that there is definitely no minimum price being enforced, or that retailers wishing to sell them for less than the now standard £50 will be able to, or will even be supplied with them.

I would like to hear from one of the people who were selling them for around £40 until last week, will they still be supplied by the distributor, and will they be free to set their own retail price?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Graeme - leptophis is the distributer:whistling2:


----------



## kimbosreptileworld (Jan 18, 2008)

Graham - I buy from the Uk-Distirbutor - Reptile Zone - they do not set the prices - we just had happy hour on the website and the price was amazing :whistling2:, but everyone missed it - LOL


I think this is more a case of a structured distribution channel, a 12 month long marketing plan, and this product reaching every corner of the reptile world. 

I was selling these at £42.00 last week, which i brought direct from Bob, now the bulbs come from within the UK, weather it be you - reptile zone - south west - of who ever - we have to pay VAT on them that has just changed the price by 17.5%...

Question answered ?

Darren


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Am I the only one thinking "what's the point?"

by that I mean if Mega-Ray and T-Rex are the same bulb then why bother bringing Mega-Ray over?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont know why everyone is answering with such attitude...

Fangio...cos the pieces of the t-rex active uv heat pie are already eaten?


----------



## Neil_B (Jan 28, 2008)

kimbosreptileworld said:


> I think this is more a case of a structured distribution channel, a 12 month long marketing plan, and this product reaching every corner of the reptile world.


Advertising? Where will this be exactly? And tbh, I would much rather have the product at £42 on my doorstep, than £50+delivery and deal with just WOM advertising, which is surely worth FAR more, and is now being lost! Besides, what kind of tiny profit margins are you guys running, or what are you suggesting SWE did to avoid the VAT that is now so suddenly an issue, and what on EARTH kind of advertising do you have planned that adds £10 PER PRODUCT?!

IMHO, you've taken the glowing reviews and all the recommendations, run with them, and added a chunk on the price, and now you are all squirming around looking for excuses! I really hope Fixx sees this and replies soon - maybe he didn't want to be part of the "you all have to charge £50 a bulb" crap, and told you guys where to go!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Graeme - leptophis is the distributer


I see, so Reptile Zone, leptophis, and you are one and the same... and I would have known that how exactly...?

Thanx Darren, that was a far clearer explanation than any I'd been offered previously. Is it entirely up to you what price you charge for them then?

I wonder, could someone like me for instance become a MegaRay retailer?


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

LUFC_SPACEMAN said:


> erm am I right in guessing 'Fixx' owns/runs southwestexotics?


Yes, not a shop though, just online : victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

and apparently he just got home from holiday to a BIT of a shocker..


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Sole distributors are actually working against competition because they set the starting point of any price, to bring down the price you need more distributors.
As for VAT raising the price,any VAT a business has to pay is claimed back when the Item is sold.
Also to set up a business in your own home does have running costs, not as much as a shop of course, because you are allowed to use 10% of your home without paying a business rate,all other overheads are much the same.

Without knowing the wholesale price it is impossible to work out whether profit levels are excessive and no importer/wholesaler is going to give out that sort of info, nor should they be expected too.

Manufacturing costs have risen, price of fuel, electric etc, if you consider the cost of those UV heat some 8 years ago, I paid £40 quid when BJ Herps was doing them and many didn't work and the output was all over the place then a rise of £8 quid doesn't look too bad for what is probably a better product.

Might be worth looking to see what they would cost in Europe.
cheers arthur


----------



## zebedeepink (Jul 25, 2007)

It is actually cheaper to buy direct from the USA. You can get one for $80 (£40) including shipping. I plan on getting one in the next month or so.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Just be careful and make sure you get a 240 volt one, a friend of mine forgot to specify and got a 120 volt US one!

Also take into account you may get hit for VAT and Duty, and if you do the post office will also charge you for the priveledge of collecting the money from you! Charges generally add up to around 22% of the total value, this is also charged on the shipping cost.

One other thing to consider is the warranty, they come with a 6 month warranty, and you may have to return the lamp to the US if it's faulty, that's assuming they'll honour the warranty outside the US.


----------



## kimbosreptileworld (Jan 18, 2008)

Neil_B said:


> Advertising? Where will this be exactly? And tbh, I would much rather have the product at £42 on my doorstep, than £50+delivery and deal with just WOM advertising, which is surely worth FAR more, and is now being lost! Besides, what kind of tiny profit margins are you guys running, or what are you suggesting SWE did to avoid the VAT that is now so suddenly an issue, and what on EARTH kind of advertising do you have planned that adds £10 PER PRODUCT?!
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> and apparently he just got home from holiday to a BIT of a shocker..


Understatement of the year there Dean.

I won't say more now for fear of saying something I may regret at a later date. Thanks for the support from those that did.

MummyBear: I'll send you a refund for the bulb you returned to me, I wouldn't buy anything from the ReptileZone before this happened, and I definitely won't be now so won't be able to replace it with a new one sorry, but please keep the spare bulb I sent you.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

il wait to hear more details but have already said, if anything that goes against my business ethics has happened, niether will I.. now or in future and ill take my issues directly to bob along with a business proposition at a later date when im in a position to do so.


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

hysteria_uk said:


> ...


What is it with some people on here? Having to bitch?:bash: Fixx is entitled to his opinions so leave it at that. He's just got back from his hols to find out about all this so give the guy a break


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Understatement of the year there Dean.
> 
> I won't say more now for fear of saying something I may regret at a later date. Thanks for the support from those that did.
> 
> MummyBear: I'll send you a refund for the bulb you returned to me, I wouldn't buy anything from the ReptileZone before this happened, and I definitely won't be now so won't be able to replace it with a new one sorry, but please keep the spare bulb I sent you.


Thanks Fixx have received it, am only just getting back to you cos i've been at work since 12.45 and just got back at 8.30. You take care, you're one of the good guys that people remember kindly : victory:


----------



## Neil_B (Jan 28, 2008)

kimbosreptileworld said:


> Someone mentioned VAT, we claim the VAT back for anything we purchase but have to pay to HMC&E on anything we sell !
> 
> Example
> 
> ...


Yeah, so that REALLY answers the question of why it's so much more of an issue for you now compared to everyone last week! NOT!!

As for the delivery, either way, my point was a huge jump for no reason! I'm glad Fixx is back, just hope he feels he can post soon, cuz I want a new bulb, and sure as hell ain't buying it from people full of excuses and cow poo!


----------

